# Wales Rally GB 2008 Pics



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Hey all, here's my photo's from the event - 800 miles of driving over the 4 days + plenty of early starts!

thursday - shakedown + cardiff opening ceremony
friday - sweetlamb + swansea service
saturday - resolven
sunday - margam + cardiff podium finish


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Loads more here > http://www.buckas.com/wrgb08.html

cheers for looking 

drew


----------



## Mike V (Apr 7, 2007)

Nice pictures mate. Quite a good selection on your site. I like this:


----------



## Mat430uk (Sep 17, 2007)

great photos ! must of been in the right place ! bet the view was ace, your website is good to some cracking shots !


----------



## Carr20VT (Jan 11, 2006)

Top man. Good pics. I missed this year due to a bad chest infection.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

thx all


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

:thumb:


----------



## Mike V (Apr 7, 2007)

^^^ thats pretty decent too:thumb:

Good choice joe..


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

You have some great pics there Drew, thanks for posting them and the link.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

thanks guys 

drew


----------



## pytru (Dec 8, 2008)

great pictures !


----------



## ukimportz (Mar 23, 2007)

great pics m8, nice to see rossi finish 12th, not bad for an amateur who's used to 2 wheels


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

yeh, had a great result - very popular with the crowds aswell 

cheers all


----------

